# World's 178 best Museums



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

http://www.worldreviewer.com/experiences/specialist-museum/
Louvre, Hermitage, British Museums, Sistine Chapel and Metropolitan Museum of Art make the start of the world's best.... :cheers:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

duh, it is not a ranking, it is just an website.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

However, you find the same "ranking" on several websites! :| Why are you pissed-off? Isn't your city on the list? hno:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

lol. do you really think so? We don't have any general big museums, just small ethnographic museums (the main of which is it currently being expanded and is by itself a museum even if it had no exhibition in it), and it was already awarded as European museum of the year. Of course we are proud of that, because it was a prize to our local culture, more than to the museum, we got two old international prizes in museums and cinema, all due to its culture, rather than venues and fancy stuff. So it can't be on the same list such as the louvre. Those are different things. So, not in a million years I would be pissed of.

i was checking out Egyptian and greek museums. Useful, but not a ranking, well fortunatly, you can't rank stuff like this. Only in number of visitors. So please grow up, will ya?


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are the American museums it lists:

Metropolitan Museum of Art - New York
National Gallery - Washington
Art Intstitute of Chicago
Philadelphia Museum of Art
Smithsonian Institution Museum - Washington
Kennedy Space Center, Cape Canaveral, FL
Museum of Modern Art, New York
Getty Museum, Los Angeles
Guggenheim Museum, New York
Frick Collection, New York
Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Harvard University Art Museums, Boston
Library of Congress Exhibitions, Washington
Field Museum of Natural History, Chicago
Brooklyn Museum of Art, New York
Whitney Museum of American Art, New York
Krannert Art Museum, Champaign, IL
Corcoran Gallery of Art, Washington
Phillips Collection, Washington
Fogg Art Museum, Boston
Dallas Museum of Art
Blanton Museum of Art, Austin, TX
Yale University Art Gallery, New Haven, CT
L.A. County Museum of Art
Oriental Institute, Chicago
Cleveland Museum of Art
Heard Musem, Phoenix
Key West Shipwreck Historeum
Fisher Maritime Heritage Museum, Key West, FL
The Sixth Floor JFK Museum, Dallas
Delaware Art Museum, Wilmington, DE
The Art Institute, Chicago
Oriental Institute Museum, Chicago (They loved it so much they decided to list it twice?)
University of Pennsylvania Museum, Philadelphia

It lists 34 American Museums and yet fails to mention the Detroit Institute of Art (one of the five largest fine art collections in the U.S.) and the Henry Ford (the largest American History museum in the United States.). It lists two shipwreck museums in Key West, a museum dedicated to the assassination of JFK (despite the fact that the Henry Ford Museum is where you'll find the actual car where JFK was assassinated), and it even lists one museum twice!

This list is not a ranking, nor does it even list the "best museums in the world". It just lists 178 musems in no particular order...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm surprised the Barnes and Mutter in Philadelphia were not listed.

Delaware and HArvard museums use the the same photo. Also the museum in Austin shows a display thats really in Houston.

Good info but quite a few mistakes.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Topkapi museum in Istanbul is one of the worlds biggest museums and its not even in the list hno


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Big doesn't automatically mean good...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The Sistine Chapel is not a museum though. It is just a small part of a much bigger museum (the Vatican Museums).


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

..sorry for my English :lol:

I don't believe so much in this ranking 

In rgentina the only one museum is one of Jujuy.... but the most important in this country in of Natural Sciences, in La Plata City....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is just an internet list and doesn't seem all that well researched. Since the advent of the internet we get daily "rankings" of just about anything and everything under the sun of whatever the person whose website it is wants to say.


----------



## viborilla (Jul 31, 2005)

prado museum is one of the best museum in the world


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

its not even a ranking


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, it lists two museums in Ottawa, but fails to include the Canadian War Museum, easily the best in the city. Most definitely not a good or complete list.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Many mistakes on the website, including the cathedral of Aachen that is listed as Dutch, instead of German.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Hudkina, you forgot the Huntington Library and Gardens.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyway, is great to know the best museums in the world


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

The numbers of the museum exceed 100 building only in Tokyo. In the Tokyo urban area, there is it more than 230 building.

THE NATIONAL ART CENTER, TOKYO








TOKYO NATIONAL MUSEUM








SUNTORY MUSEUM 








MORI MUSEUM F53








BRIDGESTONE MUSEUM
















Mitsui Memorial Museum








YOKOHAMA MUSEUM


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

rare museum.

Kyoto International Manga Museum 
















THE RAILWAY MUSEUM, Saitama 
























TOBACCO & SALT MUSEUM, Tokyo
















Firefighting Museum, Tokyo


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

The Palace Museum aka Gugong/ Forbidden City is not even on the list.


----------

